# Beer



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

What are you having?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Same as always, what ever is on tap at the bar......probably Molson's. No foam, I'm Canadian. If they don't have that an Old Style in an unopened bottle and a shot. One beer should do me but keep the shots coming.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

If I do it will be Guinness.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Just finished a couple of Oland Export, and about to shift it down a gear into a bottle of bourbon.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Funny you should ask. 

My daughter tends a large, busy bar, and gets presented with all kinds of samples.

This is one she gave me to try. I honestly didn’t expect to like it, but it was surprisingly good.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Just finished a couple of Oland Export, and about to shift it down a gear into a bottle of bourbon.


I'm with you. Started with the Electric Unicorn from Philips, switching to a Christmas gift bourbon, Elijah Craig


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I’m having a Hermannator Ice Bock from Vancouver Island Brewery. Weird and 9.5%.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

12 year old CC and water


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Wardo said:


> 12 year old CC and water


Where does the beer come into this?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Where does the beer come into this?


Never made it to the liquor store today so no beer.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Molson Canadian, probably too many. Guess it's the "MacDonalds" of beer in Ontario .


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm surprised by the amount of people still drinking Canadian


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

vadsy said:


> I'm surprised by the amount of people still drinking Canadian


It's consistently mediocre. I used to drink through junior high


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Had an IPA at Brewsters, a local brewery and bar, while the girls were at dancing and now I'm into a Fat Tug IPA from Driftwood Brewery out in Victoria.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> It's consistently mediocre. I used to drink through junior high


I kind of miss it sometimes, amongst the thousands of beers now available, so I had a couple of draft pints at the hockey game the other night. it was ok


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> Had an IPA at Brewsters, a local brewery and bar, while the girls were at dancing and now I'm into a Fat Tug IPA from Driftwood Brewery out in Victoria.


Brewsters makes good stuff


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> Brewsters makes good stuff


Agreed...and the happy hour nachos are pretty solid as well!!


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

Brava with Willie.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

For now, I am going through my LCBO craft beer purchases for Christmas. Triple Bogey premium lager is sitting beside me right this moment actually. 

When I am cycling more seriously I will grab some Canadian 67. It tastes like a light beer and has only 67 calories. Normally I wouldn't go for Canadian otherwise. Prefer a cider when I want a "beer".


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

vadsy said:


> I kind of miss it sometimes, amongst the thousands of beers now available, so I had a couple of draft pints at the hockey game the other night. it was ok


I have the off draft Canadian if I'm at Boston Pizza or somewhere where it's the only non-craft option.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

What are other good stouts to try?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Ask me in May. I don't do beer in winter.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

My yearly dozen... 
...is Sleeman's Honey Brown. ;-)


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mawmow said:


> My yearly dozen...
> ...is Sleeman's Honey Brown. ;-)


That's an alright summer beer.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Non drinker now, so this is it. Better than nothing.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Im drinking sleeman's clear 2.0, because Im fit as fuck, and you guys are all grossly overweight.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> Im drinking sleeman's clear 2.0, because Im fit as fuck, and you guys are all grossly overweight.


hold my beer


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Red Truck IPA, but I would really like to try Stack Brewing, Puppers Premium Lager, the official beer of Letterkenny.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

The last craft IPA I had tasted like crushed up Tylenol. I drank it anyway....


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

as @Adcandour alluded to, if I so much as walk past a beer, I gain weight. 

In spite of that however, I have somehow developed a taste for Coors Banquet. %h(*&


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> Im drinking sleeman's clear 2.0, because Im fit as fuck, and you guys are all grossly overweight.


Damned straight......and if I still drank I'd still be what some consider as more grossly overweight. But I wouldn't drink Sleemans anything.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

My favourite beer from our local brewery is in season. Spice Factory is the perfect winter beer.

"A rich, warming, spicy strong ale that’s been brewed specially to complement the flavours of the season. At 7.5% ABV, this is a heady marriage of rich specialty malts, ginger, nutmeg and allspice."​


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Any Belgian blonde will do

I also like Gueuze and Trappist Ales


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Double


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

Not much into beer (wine, otoh !!....) but when I do have a beer I'll go for a Stella or a Sapporo and a Beach Chair if/when I'm in PEI.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> In spite of that however, I have somehow developed a taste for Coors Banquet. %h(*&


me too. I've always disliked Coors but the last keg going at the curling rink was Banquet and I went with it, loved it


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bw66 said:


> My favourite beer from our local brewery is in season. Spice Factory is the perfect winter beer.
> 
> "A rich, warming, spicy strong ale that’s been brewed specially to complement the flavours of the season. At 7.5% ABV, this is a heady marriage of rich specialty malts, ginger, nutmeg and allspice."​


That's not a beer, it's the start of a Christmas Pudding. Add some flour, sugar, dates and cherries and steam for a few hours.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I've got a buddy who isn't a big beer drinker, but he does favour Coors Banquet. I've had a couple, but it was at his place and too long ago now to remember. I can drink most beers, except most IPA and anything fruity.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

IPAs are great before a meal,. on an empty stomach. mostly because they are a meal


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> That's not a beer, it's the start of a Christmas Pudding. Add some flour, sugar, dates and cherries and steam for a few hours.


You're absolutely right. I was given a bottle for Christmas a couple of years ago and thought the same thing, not expecting to like it. But beer or not, it's delicious!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Last night it was a Fuller's ESB and a Bombadier.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bw66 said:


> You're absolutely right. I was given a bottle for Christmas a couple of years ago and thought the same thing, not expecting to like it. But beer or not, it's delicious!


Must be one wicked hangover on a Sunday morning but no one would complain about your gas. I remember when Granville Island Brewery opened and they brought out a Wheat Grass beer. (at least I think it was them). I rode down with the second wife to see some friends and we drank a bunch. Never got drunk but I had to postpone the ride back for a day.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Verne said:


> I've got a buddy who isn't a big beer drinker, but he does favour Coors Banquet. I've had a couple, but it was at his place and too long ago now to remember. I can drink most beers, except most IPA and anything fruity.


Banquet is a good beer. Great draft


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've never had Coors Banquet. I assumed it was the same as Coors Light.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Since we're all sitting round drinking beer, figuratively and literally then we might as well have some music.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I still need to try this.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

If you're going to get fancy, this is it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> If you're going to get fancy, this is it.


you need to get out more


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> If you're going to get fancy, this is it.


Guinness is my go to, anytime beer.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Since @Electraglide brought up Granville Island they make a delicious Winter Ale.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> Since @Electraglide brought up Granville Island they make a delicious Winter Ale.


he did?


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> he did?


He did!


Electraglide said:


> Must be one wicked hangover on a Sunday morning but no one would complain about your gas. I remember when Granville Island Brewery opened and they brought out a Wheat Grass beer. (at least I think it was them). I rode down with the second wife to see some friends and we drank a bunch. Never got drunk but I had to postpone the ride back for a day.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> me too. I've always disliked Coors but the last keg going at the curling rink was Banquet and I went with it, loved it


It's really good in the stubby's too......

And I agree, Granville Island does make some very tasty beers. I love the blueberry one that comes out in the late summer. Dam, no wonder I'm such a fat fvck.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Beau's Lug Tread with today's late lunch.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> It's really good in the stubby's too......
> 
> And I agree, Granville Island does make some very tasty beers. I love blueberry one that comes out in the late summer. Dam, no wonder I'm such a fat fvck.


Brewsters makes a blueberry ale as well and on Fridays and Saturdays you can buy 6-packs for $12.99 or flats for $24.99!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Mostly Grolsch, preferably bottles.
Thanks all for the tips on the Coors Banquet. Seemed to me the most unappealing name I could imagine, but there are times where it's one of very few things on offer and I'll definitely try it now.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Mostly Grolsch, preferably bottles.
> Thanks all for the tips on the Coors Banquet. Seemed to me the most unappealing name I could imagine, but there are times where it's one of very few things on offer and I'll definitely try it now.


Give it a try. It's just right, and has absolutely nothing common with Coors Light, other than the name Coors.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I still need to try this.


looks like you’d have to eat it with a spoon.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Give it a try. It's just right, and has absolutely nothing common with Coors Light, other than the name Coors.


It’s only available in cans here and usually beer tastes better if it’s bottled v. aluminum. Used to get regular Coors in bottles like 25 years ago but that’s gone and just the light stuff now which is ok for pounding back when it’s 90 degrees out and humid as hell but that’s about it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> It’s only available in cans here and usually beer tastes better if it’s bottled v. aluminum. Used to get regular Coors in bottles like 25 years ago but that’s gone and just the light stuff now which is ok for pounding back when it’s 90 degrees out and humid as hell but that’s about it.


No better or worse than this. 








But some will say that that also is the beer of beers.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Wardo said:


> It’s only available in cans here and usually beer tastes better if it’s bottled v. aluminum. Used to get regular Coors in bottles like 25 years ago but that’s gone and just the light stuff now which is ok for pounding back when it’s 90 degrees out and humid as hell but that’s about it.


That's too bad. It's way better in the bottles


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> I've never had Coors Banquet. I assumed it was the same as Coors Light.


Apples to watered down orange juice. Two very different beers.

Snowman and Bandit wouldn't have wasted the fuel to bootleg Coors Light


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

A local microbrew has a porter I like when I'm into something thick and chewy.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> No better or worse than this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mexico is not known for clean water.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Gananoque Brewing Company


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Bud or Miller Light are go to's for me. Warsteiner or Dab when I want some German beer as I have a taste for it. Probably because I was a 5 year old when I had my first 1/2 glass of beer in Lahr.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> Bud or Miller Light are go to's for me. Warsteiner or Dab when I want some German beer as I have a taste for it. Probably because I was a 5 year old when I had my first 1/2 glass of beer in Lahr.


Warsteiner is a great beer, pretty rare to find it on tap but if you do it's even better.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

similar to IPAs, meaning beers I have as one-offs, I really like sour beers. had this joyfully sour looking character the other night, Belgian red ale aged in oak casks


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> Mexico is not known for clean water.


Well, you can always boil and filter it I guess. You gotta figure the guys who make Stella and Bud know a bit about making safe beer. I'd be more concerned about drinking Coors Banquet if I drank bottled beer.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Apples to watered down orange juice. Two very different beers.
> 
> Snowman and Bandit wouldn't have wasted the fuel to bootleg Coors Light


They didn't have Coors Light back then but if they had and Little and Big Enos had wanted some it too would have been illegal and needed to be bootlegged. Not a lot of people drank Lite beer at the time. Did you ever taste the stuff back then. Drinking lite beer was, as Monty Python and others used to say, like sex in a canoe. Still is.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> I'd be more concerned about drinking Coors Banquet if I drank bottled beer.


Why would you be concerned?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Blue tall boy cans. $2 each last week at the beer store. Keep buying that pot people because it is driving down the price of beer.Thanx.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

It's been Quebec beer for me as of late.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

If you pour that Quebec beer fast I bet it gets foamy. Must have a special way of bottling so the fermentation stops before the cap is put on.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

It’s Friday. Both my wife and I are still working so Friday beers are still going strong.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> The last craft IPA I had tasted like crushed up Tylenol. I drank it anyway....


I like Perth Brewery beers in general and I really like this IPA:


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

DAB


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

This weekend's treats. They're from a small co-op micro brewery near me.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Picked up four cases of Moosehead last week. 
I'm ok for ~ week.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My friend and his buddy started beerlab here in town. They are currently delivering for orders over $30. Got paid last weekend and opted to support a local company .


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

New England style craft IPA’s

Various Collective arts, Great Lakes breweries and Nickelbrook are my fave ontario brewers amongst many. They’ve caught up to what the NS and NB brewers are doing as far as the IPA’s go.

Collectives new #12 ipa is killer and ransack is always a fave. Quite like GLB’s tank ten rotations. Lately liking their “as far back as I can remember” brew.

And a cab sov or baco noir red is always welcome.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I’m regretting not springing on a full homebrew mini keg set up and cooler recently. Depending on how my job and the economy goes, the craft beer will have to go. And the thought of going back to the old flavourless big brewers...meh


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

MacKinnon Red Fox Ale, fabulous beer!










TD


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Last night it was Guinness.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

So far I've emptied a bottle of bushmills, 2 bottles of scotch (both were about half full) a case of beer and probably a dozen tall cans. and some wine.

It hasn't even been 2 weeks. This is gonna get ugly.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Moosehead said:


> So far I've emptied a bottle of bushmills, 2 bottles of scotch (both were about half full) a case of beer and probably a dozen tall cans. and some wine.
> 
> It hasn't even been 2 weeks. This is gonna get ugly.


I was going to say that sounds like a good night......except for the wine unless some serving girl is washing your feet with it.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

dmc69 said:


> It's been Quebec beer for me as of late.


Well that puts lead in your pencil!


----------

